# My TB Mare :(



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

I lost my thoroughbred mare at the end of August. She had cushings. :-( She was 27 years old. Ive owned her for 12 whole years and now shes gone.   Im going to miss her.

Here are some pics of her..

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/lass folder/lass93007.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/lass folder/riding2.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/lass folder/halloweenlass1.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/lass folder/lasschampion.jpg

Thank you for looking at my pictures.
)


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like she had a long, full life. How wonderful that she was able to spend her last years with you and pass with dignity. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww what a beautiful horse...I'm so sorry for your loss. But glad you have fond photos and memories of her, she looks like she was a real sweetie and you 2 had some really fun times together! It looks like she was really loved...


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, I'm very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful horse and I'm glad you had so many great memories with her. She sounds like a real sweetheart. *Hugs*


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your comments.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Im sorry about Lass, I know you loved her alot, you guys were together for a long time!! But she knows you loved her and she'll be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Awww Thank You for your kind words. )


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

awww...I'm sorry for your loss. She was very beautiful.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

She's at the golden gate with her hevan heard.


----------

